# Rats won't free range :(



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Hi I got my first rats a week and half ago, 2 boys who were 6 weeks old at the time of the adoption.
They are in a relatively large cage as they are the only 2 rats I have. 
This is the current cage setup, it is on a platform made of MDF wood panel that is sitting on a chest of drawers.







They have gotten used to me and the cage, they will climb on my hand by themselves when they feel like it and one will climb onto my shoulder and head sometimes 
But they are not really keen on being picked up, they always struggle against it and the scooping up method with two hands doesnt work as they just try to hop out from the hand barricade. Also when i try to move my hand/arm after they have climbed up they quickly hop or run off so picking them up that way doesnt always succeed either

Almost every day I've tried to free range them on the floor of my room (small room, the small places like underneath the bed, behind drawers have been rat-proofed with cardboard and polystyrene) they would just hide on me and try to burrow into small spaces on me (like into my jacket, sleeve etc). They seem scared of the open space, one of them (Chamois) seem fine sniffing around but Wolf always hides in a corner almost completely frozen even when he can see Chamois exploring. 
Last time I tried free ranging both at the same time, Chamois didnt seem to be much of a fan either as he went climbed the curtain to get back to the platform where their cage is..
They're completely fine running around on the MDF platform and climbing up to the top of the cage etc but they just dont like being on the floor 
I would really love to see them bound around and be happy in a slightly larger area, but they dont even seem to want to explore the area to start with... how do I do this? Do I just keep on taking them to the floor for a certain period of time everyday?
Also will they become more at ease with being picked up as they get older/spend more time with me?

Just for some more info- I have been spending almost 24/7 with the rats since they've arrived, as the cage is in my bedroom and i am on a university break at the moment. 
Also they have never fear pooped (aside from in their transport cage during the drive here, it might not have even been fear poop as it seemed like just normal poop) or peed or pooped on me (yet)

Any advice would really be appreciated! ;D


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

For the not liking being handled part, just give it time. My girls didn't like being handled at first either and I had to drag them out of the cage, but now they will gleefully run to the cage door whenever they hear me in the room and if I open the door they will stick their bodies as far out as they can and try to climb out. One of my girls will come right into my hand and allow me to carry her, the other almost will. It's like she steps into my hand and thinks about going all the way and then changes her mind. For her I just scoop her gently and she's fine with it. I think they're so eager to come to me because they know what to expect. My one girl used to freak out and cling to the cage bars for dear like when I would try to scoop her out, but now she just sits calmly because she knows exactly what I'm doing. Each time I scoop her up like that, I'm transporting her directly to my bed for free time. So with your new rats just give it time and keep handling them, eventually they'll get comfortable with it.

My girls didn't like free range either. I rat proofed a small section of a room and added a box clubhouse, and they would just hide in the clubhouse or look for ways to escape. I don't do this kind of free range anymore because it was a hassle and they were just sitting there doing nothing. Now I let them run around on my bed and they really enjoy that. Have you tried letting them on your bed? It's a small area and with you right there maybe they won't be as fearful of exploring. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh, mine did this too. they did slowly start getting more outgoing but it was SLOW. I think the amount of time you spend with them makes a huge difference. At least it did for me.

What really changed my rats' attitudes was getting 2 rescues that were extremely outgoing. My rats were from a pet shop so they were never handled as babies and i find that makes it so much harder.

Its so hard and stressful i know. what helped me allot was handling them much much more. As ksaxton says, you kind of need to condition them to knowing the implications of being picked up. Everytime i used to pick mine up i would do this: scoop up. kiss on back. put down. this way they now know i am not gonna hurt them and they will be free to do what they want if they tolerate being picked up. they learn fast. Put toys out that are not for hiding. like just a pillow an open box. some crumpled papers etc.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When you adopt a new rat it really doesn't know much of anything... and some rats are afraid of anything new. We got Max at 2 weeks old and for about a month she slept in bed with me... Then one night she jumped off the bed and went to explore on her own first just around the bed then farther and farther... She's been living free range in the house ever since... She's almost a year old now. As to rat proofing too well goes, rats explore more if they have nearby places of safety. 

Best luck.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

*ksaxton*- Oh good mine arent the only ones doing this, everytime i try to take them out of the cage, they struggle in my hands and if any part of the cage is within their reach they'd stretch their paws out to desperately grab hold of a cage wire too haha 
They struggle but dont go crazy or squeak so I guess thats good
i havent tried free ranging them on my bed, my bed is across the room from their cage and is in a corner. The bed also doesnt sit completely close to the walls due to the skirting boards so there are gaps large enough for the rats to slide into between the wall and the bed, which is the main reason I try to keep away from letting them run on my bed  If they went down the gap and got under the bed, getting them out would be a huge mission as I couldnt guarantee that they would come out by themselves (after removing some of the rat-proofing) and Im worried the whole process of trying to get them out could traumatize them.
I will definitely try have them on my bed once they are trained better and bonded with me though! ;D
Also the floor area that im trying to free range them on is not much larger than my bed.. my room is tiny haha

*ratty_milkshake*- Great I will try more physical interaction with them instead of just entertaining myself watching everything they do haha 
My rats are from a rescue, from the photos I got before the adoption looks like they were handled well, as the boys seemed to be happily free ranging on a table with no problem. Maybe they just need more time to figure things out beyond their immediate cage environment
Also i will try the whole scooping them up just for a kiss  sounds like a good idea to let them know getting picked up doesnt always take them to the scary floor-place.
Im not too stressed, Im just a little impatient to make them be comfortable and love me! haha
*
rat daddy*- cute! how did you deal with her droppings and pee on the bed? Yes I guess being neophobic is a natural thing for most animals, it makes sense 
Usually the floor has a few slippers, bags and boots lying around so quite a few hidey spots but I do try to get them to use me as the safe spot that they come to when they're frightened 


Thanks loads for the advice guys! Guess I just need to give them some more time and be more hands-on


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I suppose I found a few dry rat raisens in the bed, but I was sleeping on an air mattress so no big damage was doable except to puncture the balloon bed, which she didn't.

But in all reality after a few days she asked to go potty. First she would claw at my face and if that didn't wake me she would dive under my underwear and grope around with her tiny sharp claws until I did... which all be it... rude! was also very effective. 

Now Max is human raised, when she's hungry she grabs at my lips and tugs with her paws... I suppose she figures she makes her point as graphically as possible... same method... different need.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Haha air mattress definitely must've made life easier in that situation!
Its very cute that she communicates that way 



Also an update- I've tried the whole giving them kisses everytime I pick them up and putting them right back down for the last couple of days and it seems to be working  They are definitely struggling less, and I tried free-ranging them on the floor today and both Wolf and Chamois went sniffing every single corner of the free range area! Both of them tried to explore the bin (had to take them off the rim of the bin twice) and Chamois climbed up the curtains to check out all the stuff on my bedside cabinet
All in all, a first completely successful free-range attempt! Wolf didnt freak out a single time it was very good, hope to be seeing them bounding around everywhere in no time


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I may be crazy... but I'm not stupid... Old towels and air mattress are a must if you are playing surrogate mother rat at night.

Trust me, there will come a day when you miss those frightened little ratties as your boys become more confident and competent big rats. 

Imagine, one day your rats may free range like this...










Again crazy, not stupid... Fuzzy Rat was a highly skilled and competent true shoulder rat, don't send untrained and inexperienced rats up trees you can't climb yourself.

Have fun, your boys are growing up.


----------

